# Sloped ceiling



## Janda (Sep 8, 2010)

I am having a contractor help with a 3rd floor bathroom tear out and remodel. They removed all drywall and a sofit above the tub then hung new cement board and drywall. The new ceiling slopes 3/4" from right to left so when new tile was installed around the tub they cut each piece to meet the slope. But the top row of tile looks odd because it gets narrower along the ceiling line to meet the slope.

It's an older house with some settling (had to use self leveling compound on the floor) but is it acceptable to have this slope in the ceiling considering it is newly hung? I just thought the contractor would have some options to reduce the sloping somewhat to produce a better finish.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

Pictures ?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

3/4" over a 5 ft distance doesn't sound like a lot. It sounds like the contractor did what he had to do to mount the tiles square and make up the difference in the top row which is standard. They would have to make structural corrections in the ceiling to remove that slope and that's not what they were hired to do. Most surrounds are not perfectly square and level anyway so the differences are made up on the borders. Is it really obvious or you looking closer than the average guest would?


----------



## Janda (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think the tile job is great. My concern is that it may have been possible to level the ceiling a little more while installing all the new drywall since it was a tear out. Then the tiles wouldn't need to be too different in size. If that's not possible then so be it. Here's a picture and I'm starting to think I'm being too sensitive about it. I'm trying to determine if I should push the issue or not.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, he COULD have leveled the tub if the floor was off and you used a leveling medium on it to get it level. In fact, he SHOULD have. Then, a level tub would allow perfect tile installation from it on up to a level ceiling.

This is the reason you hire an experienced and knowledgeable overseer... so that things do not get to this point where fixing them now requires massive tear outs.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

Janda said:


> is it acceptable to have this slope in the ceiling considering it is newly hung?
> Any suggestions?


It is acceptable IMO. Is it ideal? no. It sure looks like the tile guy did a great job & made the best with what he could, the question is can you live with it like that? I could live with it at my house but it would always bug me a little lol, HOWEVER i couldn't live with it if it was my work, i would have to fix it before i could leave your house & feel good about myself.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

you could take masking tape and make a perfect line around the tile and then fill in with mud above that line . find the lowest point and use that as a referance, tape all around that same height and fill in the top with mud , sort of like leveling a floor but the ceiling instead bring the mud down to level .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

Janda said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think the tile job is great. My concern is that it may have been possible to level the ceiling a little more while installing all the new drywall since it was a tear out. Then the tiles wouldn't need to be too different in size. If that's not possible then so be it. Here's a picture and I'm starting to think I'm being too sensitive about it. I'm trying to determine if I should push the issue or not.


 
heres what i mean .................


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes maybe he could have shimmed the ceiling level as he was replacing it, but it would have probably cost more in labor. It really isn't noticeable unless you are really looking for it. Anyone who has done tiling knows that is an acceptable way to cope with an unlevel ceiling. The important thing is that the tub is as level as it can be so that it will drain properly and not puddle on the ledges.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim F said:


> *Yes maybe he could have shimmed the ceiling level as he was replacing it, but it would have probably cost more in labor.* It really isn't noticeable unless you are really looking for it. Anyone who has done tiling knows that is an acceptable way to cope with an unlevel ceiling. The important thing is that the tub is as level as it can be so that it will drain properly and not puddle on the ledges.


Pardon me, but so what? "Yeah, I would have done your car's brakes correctly, but it would have meant that I would have had to do a little extra."

I apologize if my remark sounded derogatory, but a contractor does have the responsibility to make it right even if it costs him a little more than he anticipated.

If you are being paid for a job, you do it right, period. If you are a contractor of any merit you are fully aware that tub and ceiling have to be on the same plane... not 3/4" off. And 3/4" in five feet is not just "off a little", it is unprofessional, sloppy, and completely unacceptable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Pardon me, but so what? "Yeah, I would have done your car's brakes correctly, but it would have meant that I would have had to do a little extra."
> 
> If you are being paid for a job, you do it right, period. If you are a contractor of any merit you are fully aware that tub and ceiling have to be on the same plane... not 3/4" off. And 3/4" in five feet is not just "off a little", it is unprofessional, sloppy, and completely unacceptable.


AaaaAAAaaaAAaamen, agree 100%


----------



## 25thmustang (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you thrown a level on the ceiling? Is it the ceiling out of level, or the tub/floor?

Brian


----------



## Janda (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, I put a level on it. The tub is level. They actually shimmed it. The ceiling is not level. I guess nobody checked before hanging boards.


----------



## 25thmustang (Sep 1, 2010)

Honestly, that would bother me in my home also. Not sure if it would bother me enough to fix it, but it would be something I noticed when I used the bathroom. I think, the fact your asking the question here means it does bother you as well. Have you tried contacting the gentleman who did the ceiling? I would make a phone call and strike up a conversation about it. Nothing mean or aggressive, just inquire about the ceiling, the look, and what steps could be taken to correct it.

Brian


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Jim F said:


> *3/4" over a 5 ft distance doesn't sound like a lot.*


Are you for real?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

OOOOkay, I stand corrected. It is a big deal. Get the guy back to revise immediately.


----------

